# désactiver réseau ordinateur à ordinateur



## dékyi (2 Mars 2009)

bonjour
J'ai un macbook pro.
Je suis connecté en wifi à ma box.
Le nom de mon ordinateur apparait sur le réseau avec l'intitulé réseau ordinateur à ordinateur.
Comment puis je désactiver cette fonction pour  ne pas diffuser ma présence et mon nom.

merci beaucoup


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2009)

Désactive le partage Mac dans les préférences système.


----------



## dékyi (2 Mars 2009)

Merci de tout coeur "Invité" : ça ma marché au poil !
génial !
Bonne journée à tous


----------

